# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Cafe vỉa  hè ở Sapa - cafe via he sapa

## yeuhanoi

Quán chỉ cách khách sạn tôi ngụ lại hơn chục bước chân, thế nhưng tôi chẳng hề biết được sự tồn tại của Sapa Coffee Corner cho đến cận ngày về. Cũng phải, bởi quán đã nằm ở góc phố, chỗ ngồi như một vỉa hè, lại còn lủng lẳng bắp ngô, hoa chuối và các bề tường thì chi chít những dòng chữ đủ sắc màu…

_Quán nằm ở góc ngã tư, dưới chân đỉnh Hàm Rồng_

Tôi nhận ra sự có mặt của quán khi nghe một giai điệu quen từ một đĩa nhạc mà tôi rất thích. Dòng nhạc này thường chỉ mở trong các quán cà phê hi-end với những thiết bị trang âm trong phòng kín. Vậy mà ở đây, giữa ngã tư lắm người tản bộ, giữa những con dốc thấp cao và miên man sương mù, tiếng nhạc vẫn khá ấm áp, du dương. Với người lữ khách là tôi thì thứ âm thanh quen thuộc kia còn làm ấm lòng, giữa chiều muộn của Sa Pa sương giá.

_Dấu ấn của những người bạn bốn phương để lại trên các bức tường_

Tôi chọn một góc bàn nhỏ, có chân được làm từ một bánh xe hơi và chỗ ngồi là những cái đòn thấp. Thật ra, ở đây không có nhiều sự lựa chọn. Hoặc bạn sẽ ngồi lộ thiên ở dãy bàn dưới tán ô như một vỉa hè, hoặc sẽ ngồi bên trong với những bức tường nhiều “phụ kiện” như nhà một người H’Mông sung túc. Từ “vỉa hè” tôi có thể quan sát được mặt tiền quán. Bên dưới mái tranh úa màu có vô số những món đồ đặc trưng của Tây Bắc. Có gánh trái cây miền ôn đới, có hoa chuối rừng đỏ tươi, có những giò lan quý hiếm, có bí ngô và bắp ngô lủng lẳng bên khung cửa. Một quang cảnh thật vui mắt!

_Hoa chuối, vật trang trí khá phổ biến ở các nhà hàng, quán cà phê ở bar SaPa_

Không khó để tôi gặp Peter, chủ nhân của nơi này. Anh vốn là người Tràng An nhưng có nhiều năm du học ở nước ngoài nên có ngoại hình, và lối nói chuyện rất “Tây”.  Peter kể, anh tốt nghiệp ngành xã hội, hiện đang làm việc cho một tổ chức phi chính phủ. Vì quá yêu con người và vùng đất này nên anh mở quán, cốt là để tìm cớ ở lại Sa Pa.

_Ngay cả biển hiệu, cũng do hai vị khách nước ngoài làm tặng_

Coffee Corner ra đời như thế, với ý tưởng mang café vỉa hè của Hà Nội đặt vào không gian đa sắc của vùng cao. Thế rồi cái vẻ ngồ ngộ, xinh xinh của nơi này nhanh chóng trở thành điểm đến thường xuyên của các cánh hướng dẫn viên, của văn nghệ sỹ và của những vị khách Tây Tàu.

 _Chủ quán bày sẵn “đồ chơi” cho khách_

Peter đã châm thêm mấy tuần trà nhưng câu chuyện về các bản làng, về các địa danh, về lớp Anh văn anh dạy các em nhỏ… vẫn chưa dứt. Cứ huyên thuyên như những người bạn thân.


Trà ngon, nhạc ấm, khách thân tình Đêm ở vùng cao mới chớm đông đã lạnh buốt, với người quen sống ở phương Nam ngập nắng. Peter nhóm đi lò than, vừa để tôi sưởi ấm, vừa để nướng ngô, khoai.

_Một thoáng… Tây Bắc_

Nhạc vẫn dặt dìu, sương vẫn lãng đãng và trà vẫn ngát hương, nhưng tôi phải về! Về để giữ chút tiếc nuối, luyến lưu với Sa Pa và mong ngày trở lại. Từ nay tôi có thêm một địa điểm, trên bản đồ du lịch của riêng mình.

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch  Sapa, click vào du lịch Sapa

----------

